# Photoshop CC Released Today



## Harry Muff (Jun 17, 2013)

That's right people, it's the 17th June. The day that it is widely reported to be the big day.




For those waiting to get hold of the trial and see what it's like, not to mention that deblurring filter we were teased with last year, keep an eye on the Adobe page for the trial to appear.




Enjoy!


----------



## celliottuk (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm not seeing CC yet in Adobe Application Manager. Anybody been able to download it yet?


----------



## rwmson (Jun 19, 2013)

celliottuk said:


> I'm not seeing CC yet in Adobe Application Manager. Anybody been able to download it yet?



yes, installed it last night. AP Manager had to update itself first.


----------



## Barrfly (Jun 19, 2013)

celliottuk said:


> I'm not seeing CC yet in Adobe Application Manager. Anybody been able to download it yet?



I had the same question yesterday but was more concerned as to whether they were charging an additional fee on top of what I'm already paying for CS6 CC. I couldn't find that important bit of financial information until I asked Adobe directly on their Facebook page. 
I received two answers, 1: Photoshop CC is a separate download , not an update to existing PS CS6 extended. 
2. It is covered in the existing plan at no additional fee . 

And if I may add, it includes 3D editing just like the extended version plus Camera RAW as a filter and all the new sharpening tools ( which I stayed up til the wee hours of the morning experimenting with) and they are fantastic !

In my opinion it's well worth the time to download. Also keep in mind that if you use plug-ins like Nik software that you'll have to install them threw the standard process, dragging and dropping in to the plug-in folder will not work.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 24, 2013)

Adode creative chains has arrived. Whoop dee doo... :


----------

